# للمخطوبه والمتزوجه .......



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اختى العزيزة.. لو اتخطبتي.. فإليكِ نصائحي


حتى تأخذي بخطيبك من مركب الخطوبة إلِّي

قصدي قفص الزوجية السعيد ..


أجمل ما في الخطوبة العزومات الرومانسية.. على أحلى محلات أكل في البلد.. واللي عمرك مانتي شايفاها بعد الجواز.. المهم نصائحي لك عند أي عزومة مع خطيبك.. قلنا رقَّه




1 الأول لازم تعرفي إن الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من إيديهم من الطرف يعني مش من الوسط ولا من البوز زي الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعًااا


2 العيش أوعي تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك.. ولا الرغيف نصين بإيدك وكل نص لقمة وتحشري.. أوعي.. العيش بيتقطع بالسكينة في الطبق.. وبعدين تاخدي لقمة.. لقمة .. بالعافية.. قال يعني نفسك مسدودة.. اضغطي على أعصابك جدااا وبعدين لما تروَّحي.. إبقي حِـفِّي زي ماانتِ عايزة




3 الشوووربة.. أبوس كعب رجلك.. بند الشوربة ده مهم جدًاااا الشوربة تتشِرب من غير صوت خالص.. ومن غير ماتقعدي تنفخي فيها.. زي القهوجي اللي بينفخ في الحجر للزبون.. وطبعًاااااا عايزِك تنسي تمامًا.. السلطانية اللي بتقيميها على بقك في البيت وتدلدقي على روحك .. بالمعلقة وبدون صوت.. سخنة, ولعة , برضه بدون صوت وتسيبي تلت الطبق ع الأقل.. مش تميليه.. عشان تلهطيها لآخر نقطة




4 الرز طبعاً .. بيتّاكل بالشوكة.. أوعي إيدك تتمد على المعلقة وتغرفي من طبق الرز وتعبّي.. إوعي.. الرز بالشوكة.. وكإنك بتبوسيه مش بتاكليه




5 المكرونة.. الاسباجتي.. برضه بالشوكة.. تتلف على طرف الشوكة.. لحد ما تخلص وبعدين تحطيها ف بؤك من سكات.. مش تشفطي المكرونة عود عود


6 السمك.. مشكلة.. شوفي.. بتفصلي اللحم عن الشوك إزاي..؟؟ تقطعي اللحم من النص.. بالطول وبعدين تفردي اللحم على الجانبين ولما تخلصي ناحية.. متقلبيش السمكة.. بلاش فلح شيلي السلسلة بالشوكة والسكينة وحطيها في جنب الطبق وكملي أكل النص التاني.. وبدل الفيلم الهندي ده.. نصيحة ماتكليش السمك خالص.. قولي مابحبش السمك وخلصي نفسك




7 الجمبري.. -إذا كنتي عارفاه-.. أول ماطبق الجمبري ينزل.. بصيله بقرف واحتقار شديدين.. آل يعني زهقانة من كتر أكل الجمبري الجامبو ف بيت بابّااااا.. واتنهّدي جامد وقولي.. برضه..؟؟؟ وتروحي قاطعة راس الجمبريّاية.. بالشوكة.. أنا ف عرضك إنسي المصمصة دلوقتي




8 البطاطس سواء مسلوقة أو محمرة.. أوعي تهرسيها وتدبيها على الرز وتدّي ...لا..لآ...لآ...بالشوكة حتة حتة وإنت زي ما تكوني هاتعيطي من كتر ما البطاطس صعبانة عليكي




9 الفاكهة.. لو الفاكهة فيها بذر.. طلعيه من بؤك بالراحة وحطيه في إيدك وهي مقفولة.. وبعدين في طفاية السجاير اللي ع الترابيزة أوعي ياحبيبتي من نظام التفتفة للبذر.. إنسي


10 ولما تخلّصي أكل تحطي إيدك على بطنك.. -اللي عصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللي كلتيها-.. وتقولي له مش ممكن.. أنا عمري ما اتفجعت كدة.. أنا قدامي أسبوع.. هابطّل أكل فيه وبعدين تمسكي الفوطة اللي دايمًا موجودة على التربيزة من غير لزمة.. وتبوسيها.. آل يعني بتمسحي بؤّك وبعدين تستأذني منه لإصلاح ماكياجك.. وتخشي التواليت وتطلعي من شنطة إيديك.. لفة الفول والطعمية اللي جايباها معاكي.. وبالهنا والشفااااااااااااا

علشان ربنا يتمم بخير


هناك بعض الأفكار التي تساعد علي بقاء والعلاقات الخاصة بشكل قوي واستمرارها:


- الشعور بالاستقلال: يحتاج كل فرد منا أن يشعر بحريته ويستمتع بقدر جيد من هذه الحرية. لذلك يجب أن تعطي شريكك في الحياة هذا القدر من الحرية ومساندته لتحقيق أهدافه وطموحاته في الحياة واحترام احتياجه إلي الشعور بالخصوصية في بعض الأوقات.

- التحكم: إدراك أن مفهوم العلاقة هي مشاركة بين شخصين متساوين في الحقوق، بدلاً من محاولة الإصرار علي بناء علاقة لمحاولة التحكم وفرض السيطرة أو محاولة تتغير شخصية الطرف الآخر للاعتقاد بأنها سوف تتناسب أكثر مع شخصيتك.

- الالتزام: بقاء العلاقة بين الطرفين في مستوي عالٍ من التفاهم والمحاولة بإصرار على ذلك من أجل بقاء العلاقة ناجحة. إسمح لنفسك بقبول تأثير الطرف الآخر عليك، إذا شعرت أنه سوف يكون تأثير إيجابي.

- الاتصال: الاستمتاع بقضاء وقت كافٍ مع شريكك. تعلم كيف تدرك وتشعر بمشاعره وأحاسيسه. كن علي استعداد للتكيف معه وتغيير الجوانب السلبية في شخصيتك مثلما يحاول الطرف الآخر.

- الشعور بالمسؤولية: يجب القيام بمناقشة المسؤوليات المشتركة بينكم لبناء مشاركة حقيقية والمبادرة بتقديم الجانب الخاص بك أولاً.

- الحوار: بناء الحوار مع الطرف الآخر من أهم سمات نجاح العلاقة. إستخدم ألفاظ جذابة ورقيقة في التعامل مع الطرف الآخر، صف له مشاعرك وطموحك وأحاسيسك واحتياجك لمشاركته لك في هذه الأحلام وتشجيعه للقيام بنفس الشيء معك. البحث عن المواضيع ذات الاهتمام المشترك بينكم.

- الاتفاق: يجب مناقشة الأشياء الهامة في حياتك مع الطرف الآخر قبل اتخاذ قرارات بشأنها، وكن مستعد لتقديم بعض التنازلات للطرف الأخر وتقبل فكرة قابلية عدم الاتفاق علي بعض الأشياء.

- السيطرة علي الخلافات: تعلم كيف تتفهم وتتعامل مع إمكانية حدوث خلاف بينك وبين الطرف الآخر وذلك لمنع تحول الاختلاف في وجهات النظر إلي شجار.بينكم.
في هذه الحالة، قم بتغيير الموضوع، التراجع، إدخال روح الدعابة في الحوار وأخذ فرصة للهدوء.

- الجاذبية: ساعد شريكك في الشعور بأهميته في حياتك، ثقته بنفسه وبشكله العام وكيف تراه جميلاً في نظرك. إستخدم كلمات تعبر بها عن إعجابك بمظهره وشكله ومدي جاذبيته بالنسبة لك.

- العاطفة: إظهر عاطفتك وشعورك تجاه شريكك، وذلك ببقائك منتبه معه، ومراعٍ ومتفهم لمشاعره. .يحب أن يظهر هذا الاهتمام من خلال المشاعر، العاطفة والإحساس وليس عن طريق الكلام والعبارات فقط.

- الرومانسية: يجب أن يشعر شريكك دائماً بحبك له عن طريق الإحساس والكلام معاَ. قل له أنك تحبه. تذكروا واحتفلوا معاَ بالمناسبات الجميلة والخاصة بينكم مثل أعياد الميلاد والزواج.

- الجنس: العلاقة الجنسية بين الشريكين من الأشياء الهامة في الحياة لذلك يجب الاهتمام بها ومناقشة الاحتياجات الجنسية لكل طرف منكم، الأشياء التي يفضلها، متطلباته واحتياجاته.لا تخجلوا من طلب المساعدة في أي مشكلة جنسية يمكن أن تواجهكم.

انت داخل على جواز خللى بالك



غذاء وتعليمات لتنشيط الجسم وعلاج الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى




* الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى:
أ. يرجع الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى فى أغلب الأحيان إلى الفقر أو نقص المعلومات الغذائية السليمة، ولكن فى بعض الأحيان يرجع إلى الإصابة بالأمراض المضعفة كالدرن ومرض


البول السكرى (مرض السكر) والسرطان وسوء الهضم والإمتصاص وغيرها.

ب. يجب فى حالات الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى أن يحصل الشخص على كمية من السعرات الحرارية تفوق احتياجاته الطبيعية اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط المعتاد، مع مراعاة أن تكون الزيادة بالتدريج على مدى أسبوع أو أسبوعين حتى لا تحدث اضطرابات هضمية.

ج. فى حالات الضعف العام يكون الشخص أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالأمراض المعدية.

د. إن استخدام المقويات والفيتامينات فى محاولة لعلاج حالات الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى لا يحقق الفائدة المرجوة، ومع الدخول المحدودة يمكن إنفاق نفس المال على شراء أطعمة مغذية ذات محتوى عال من السعرات الحرارية - وتساعد المقويات فقط على تحسين الشهية فى حالات الأمراض المضعفة.

هـ. الإمتناع عن التدخين بمختلف أنواعه لما له من أثر فى تقليل الشهية للطعام وزيادة الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى.

و. الإمتناع عن الخمور والكحوليات بمختلف أنواعها لما لها من أثر فى زيادة الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى.

ز. ممارسة الرياضة البدنية بانتظام تساعد على زيادة الشهية للطعام وتزيد من نشاط وحيوية الجسم كما أنها تزيل الخمول الذهنى وتزيد من القوة الفكرية والجسدية - وتذكر دائما أن "العقل السليم فى الجسم السليم".

ح. عدم الارهاق فى العمل والاستغلال السليم لأوقات الفراغ مثل القيام بالرحلات مع العائلة والأصدقاء وممارسة الهوايات - كل ذلك يفيد فى تجديد النشاط الذهنى والجسدى.

ط. يجب ألا تقل ساعات النوم عن 6 - 8 ساعات يوميا بقدر الإمكان كما يجب عدم تغيير مواعيد النوم الطبيعية مثل النوم صباحا والسهر طوال الليل.

ي. من الأغذية التى تساعد على تنشيط الجسم وعلاج الخمول الذهنى:

1. يضاف ملعقة من زيت حبة البركة (الحبة السوداء) على كوب من عصير البرتقال (غير السكرى) " أبو سرة " أو "البلدى" .. ويشرب صباحاً على الريق لمدة أسبوعين .. يفيد ذلك لتنشيط الجسم وعودة الذهن إلى نشاطه المعتاد.

2. التمر سريع التأثير فى تنشيط الجسم ويتم تناوله صباحا مع كوب من الحليب.

3. الخل: تناول ملعقتين صغيرتين من الخل فى كوب ماء عند كل وجبة طعام يؤدى إلى تحسن الصحة والعافية.

4. نخالة القمح (الردة): إضافة 1 جم من مسحوق نخالة القمح (الردة) إلى كل وجبة من الطعام يوميا لها فائدة ثمينة فى إعطاء الجسم الحيوية والنشاط وحفظه من الأمراض.

5. الشعير: مفيد لحالات الضعف العام وبطء النمو عند الأطفال، ويستعمل لذلك مغلى الشعير .. ويتم تحضيره بغلى 30 - 50 جم من الشعير فى لتر ماء لمدة 30 دقيقة، ثم يصفى ويؤخذ شراباً مغذياً.

6. شراب النعناع يبعث القوة فى الجسم.

7. مغلى الحلبة مفيد لحالات ضعف البنية.

8. الكراث (الكرات) منشط للجسم ويساعد على بناء الأنسجة الحية.

9. الكرنب (الملفوف) يمتاز بقدرته على تطهير أنسجة الجسم وتقويتها.

10. البسلة الخضراء الطازجة مفيدة جدا لتقوية الجسم وتنشيطه.

11. شراب التفاح الخالى من الكحول مفيد جداً لحالات الضعف العام.

12. عصير الفراولة مقو ويساعد على بناء الأنسجة.

13. التين: تعطى ثمار التين الطازجة والجافة خاصة للرياضيين والأطفال لتقويتهم وتنشيطهم.

14. المشمش فاكهة ذات قيمة غذائية وطبية عظيمة وهو مغذ ومنشط يزيد من القوة الدفاعية للجسم وينشط نمو الأطفال ويفيد المصابين بضعف فى قواهم الجسدية والفكرية.
دكتور حسين عزمي أخصائي أمراض القلب
والأوعية الدموية
​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

> العيش أوعي تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك.. ولا الرغيف نصين بإيدك وكل نص لقمة وتحشري.. أوعي..



موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووعه ومتكامل 

انا عجبتنى اوى الجمبله دى 

معلومات مهمه ونصائح مفيده 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرور

غالى وكريم ومشجع

يسوع الحبيب معاكم 

شكرا​*


----------



## monmooon (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوى ومفيد جداً
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى ومفيد جداً
> ربنا يباركك ​*


*ربنا يفرح قلبك

وكل بناتنا

شكرا لمرورك الكريم​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا لموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااااام جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور

رائع

جدا

منتهى الشكر

العــــدرا معاااكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور

رائع

جدا

منتهى الشكر

العــــدرا معاااكم
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا ومتكامل 
بس الحقيقة الفايدة الكبيرة اللي اخدتها من الجزء الاول للموضوع اني ضحكت كمية ضحك هههههههههههههه
مقولش لحضرتك 

انت فرفشتني مع اني كنت مضايقة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر

مرور رائع وغالى

جدا


ام النور معاكم


ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا نهيسى على المعلومات الحلوة دى

حااااااااااااااضر هنعمل كده عشان خاطرك انت بس

لكن بعد الجواز هنطلعوا عليهم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا نهيسى على المعلومات الحلوة دى
> 
> ...


*مرور غااالى جدا


شكرا

العدرا معاك

ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------

